# Sturmey Archer SC (single speed coaster brake) worth much?



## jimbo53 (Nov 12, 2021)

Looking at a 70’s Triumph with a SC single speed coaster hub. Is this worth much or better to convert to 3 speed AW and brake set?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 12, 2021)

A 1970s-era Triumph with an SC single speed coaster hub, assuming it's set up that way from the factory, usually means a base model bike. The SC coaster is not a bad hub. It relies on the typical soft metal expanding shoe. The shoe is larger than the TCW-III type shoe, but similar metal. The SC can be a reliable, smooth braking hub when properly cleaned and maintained. I don't think it brakes as well as a good Bendix, but an adult rider at any substantial speed should have a front brake to assist as well. A bicycle with a properly working 3-speed and hand brakes will be more valuable and somewhat more useful because of its ability to tackle hills. The SC hub is not particularly valuable on its own, though if you like a single-speed coaster brake, it's not a bad option with the help of a front handbrake. Another option would be a modern Sturmey 3-speed coaster hub conversion.


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 13, 2021)

SirMike1983 said:


> A 1970s-era Triumph with an SC single speed coaster hub, assuming it's set up that way from the factory, usually means a base model bike. The SC coaster is not a bad hub. It relies on the typical soft metal expanding shoe. The shoe is larger than the TCW-III type shoe, but similar metal. The SC can be a reliable, smooth braking hub when properly cleaned and maintained. I don't think it brakes as well as a good Bendix, but an adult rider at any substantial speed should have a front brake to assist as well. A bicycle with a properly working 3-speed and hand brakes will be more valuable and somewhat more useful because of its ability to tackle hills. The SC hub is not particularly valuable on its own, though if you like a single-speed coaster brake, it's not a bad option with the help of a front handbrake. Another option would be a modern Sturmey 3-speed coaster hub



Thanks for the info, Mike. Very helpful. This is the first SC hub equipped bike I've come across. Pretty sure it was a base model Triumph and worth less than an AW but in this hobby, you never know. Here is a picture. The 23" frame got my attention and I have a donor girls bike to go AW conversion. The seller wants $350 (!!) for it. I tried to educate him on the values of these bikes, ultimately offering him $125, which was pretty generous in my mind. He took offense, and you know the rest of the story...
Oh well, on to the next bike.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 13, 2021)

The tall frame, condition, and the saddle are all helpful on that bike, but the seller's price is not reasonable. Even the $125 was pretty generous, but would work out OK if you have the parts on-hand to convert.


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 19, 2021)

SirMike1983 said:


> The tall frame, condition, and the saddle are all helpful on that bike, but the seller's price is not reasonable. Even the $125 was pretty generous, but would work out OK if you have the parts on-hand to convert.



Had a girls donor bike all ready to go, but it's a no-go. H wouldn't even come back with a counter-offer. Moving on to the next bike around the corner...


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 6, 2021)

Well, the “next bike around the corner” showed up sooner than I thought! 45 min drive and $75 later this 74 23” Triumph is mine!


----------

